

The Global Warming Hiatus Was Just a Recording Glitch - brokencog
http://www.vocativ.com/culture/science/global-warming-hiatus-that-never-happened/

======
paulhauggis
This is why it's as much about opinion as it is science. There are climate
scientists on one side that believe there is a glitch and climate scientists
on the other side that believe it never happened (based on analysis).

~~~
dozzie
It's not science until it can be falsified. Until then, it's merely a
speculation.

